# ITP swirl w/butterfly effect?!?!



## doriettefarm (May 31, 2015)

I made some 'man soap' last night and wasn't really going for anything fancy, just a 3 color ITP swirl.  I'm really happy with the color contrast and was super-surprised when I took pics of the cut bars.  One of the photos kinda looks like a butterfly or tiki mask so I got a bonus . . . also got glycerin rivers but still think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 31, 2015)

Really pretty! It makes me want to try an ITP


----------



## Obsidian (May 31, 2015)

Nice. Try taking the two center bars, flipping them upside down and putting the black edges together.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 31, 2015)

that swirl is gorgeous!


----------



## jules92207 (May 31, 2015)

Oh wow, talk about a pleasant surprise!


----------



## not_ally (May 31, 2015)

So pretty!  Looks way more complicated than an ITP, nice work.


----------



## newbie (Jun 1, 2015)

I was thinking the exact same thing as Obsidian! Reverse your bars for the other butterfly. I think the swirls will look even more elegant. What a fine batch you got!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 1, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2015)

I wish my itp swirls looked as good as that. They are beautiful!


----------



## Dana89 (Jun 1, 2015)

Gorgeous Soap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jun 1, 2015)

That's a beautiful swirl!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jun 1, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Nice. Try taking the two center bars, flipping them upside down and putting the black edges together.



Like this?  I played with the bars and flipped some pics 180 degrees.  My eyes see scary creatures in the first 2 pics but the last one looks more cute than sinister.  Consider it a Rorschach test, what do you guys see?


----------



## newbie (Jun 1, 2015)

I see what you mean. My eyes are drawn instantly to the face in the very middle and much less so to the swoop of the black lines.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 1, 2015)

Oooohh, cool.


----------



## clairissa (Jun 1, 2015)

Just beautiful!


----------



## commoncenz (Jun 2, 2015)

I see:
1) An Alien
2) An Angel
3) A Butterfly

Fantastic swirls and a beautiful soap!


----------



## Balloons (Jun 4, 2015)

Oooooh....I like this. Greats colors.


----------



## soapmage (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful swirls and lovely color combo!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful and one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## Val-11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Very pretty. I've never tried those color combinations but I will now


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 5, 2015)

The last one (upsidedown) honestly looks like its got venom's (the marvel villain) face in it!


----------

